# Would this keep her dapples?



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

It depends on her really. Some horses grey out faster than others. I dont see any supplement really slowing this process.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

She'll color out however she likes. Why do you care what color she is? 

Feeds can bring on a better coat, but, never heard of em retaining or changing color. I personally wouldn't waste time and money on color.

And of you're referencing the horse in your pictures, she long gone gray!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Unfortunately, supplements won't slow down her genetics. It's genetics that are graying her out, not a vitamin or mineral imbalance, which is what supplements correct/help with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Phly said:


> She'll color out however she likes. Why do you care what color she is?
> 
> Feeds can bring on a better coat, but, never heard of em retaining or changing color. I personally wouldn't waste time and money on color.
> 
> And of you're referencing the horse in your pictures, she long gone gray!


Because some enjoy horses of certain colors! I wouldn't love a "white" gray horse any less, but if she were mine I'd do anything to keep the dapples as long as possible! 

That said, it's all in her hands now. There isn't really anything to do other than enjoy the dapples while you can and accept what's to come. No need to waste money on supplements when the inevitable is going to happen on its own timeline.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

keep her fed and healthy and a shiny coat and the grey colors are very pretty ,even the almost 'white ' greys. she could get the 'very good health dapples'


----------



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

The horse in my avitar is my boy and yup, his color is long gone! Love him to death. I just love Rosie's dapples, I think they are beautiful, and if I could keep them around a little longer that would be wonderful. I sure wont love her any less when she is white ( and I hope my husband says the same about me! )


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't believe any supplement will slow her greying process. Black as night (paprika) will make the hair follicles keep their color better (fade less in the sun), but genetically, the horse is still losing color every year just the same, and once the hairs no longer have color, there is nothing you can do to bring them to life (outside of a can of black hair spray, lol).

I, too, definitely prefer the darker greys, nice bold dapples. But alas, my 6yo Arab is almost completely white already, just a touch of rose coloring around his hind legs and mane. A friend's Andalusian was completely white by 3 years old. 

Then there's Comico VI, who I believe is in his 13 years old in this picture








He is DNA tested as a grey, just a really, really slow greying horse. They thought he was sabino/rabicano for years.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Southern grace, a lady who used to board at the same place as me has a 26 year old gray Arab that still has some really striking rose shading, especially in his mane and tail. Who knows, maybe yours will keep some of it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

The best way to keep the dappled stage of a grey is to get some really nice photos taken


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Ah yes...dapples...love them but it really depends on the horse, genetics, how often they are outside in the sun, etc...

This is Smoke at the age of 10 years:


You can tell on her neck, at the age of 13, the dappling was still there but starting to fade:


Last year here is Smoke, she is now a flea bitten grey, at 20 years of age:


Trixie when she was about 7 years old, you can tell the greying on her legs, excuse the mud:


Trixie, who is also considered a "grey" Percheron, at the age of 12:


But you get the idea that it will fade, usually, as they age. Trixie is now completely white at the age of 17, which is okay, except when I have an event where I need both the mares clean...


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I read a hilarious story written by a vet of his early years in the south when mules were a source of power. He'd bought a team of young grey mules. He knew they were young because of all the dappling. A few days later, as he travelled, they were caught in a downpour. When it let up, he had two old mules. Nary a dapple in sight. He came across a gypsy who offered to share a meal. During their discourse he mentioned about the mules. The gypsy promised to fix things in the morning. After a breakfast of eggs, he took the shells, dipped them in the ashes and redappled the mules. The vet promptly sold them before it rained again. So if you want dapples, that's how to do it.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

You think a vet would know better!!

Especially so many are white at a young age! lol.

If a horse is grey the horse is grey. Nothing other then genetics will change the horses individual process.

OP the horse in your avatar looks like a varnish roan not a grey.

Color supplements are to keep the color from fading, if the color is genetically changing there isn't anything short of dying that will change that. Like people hair


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

This guy has a gray father. He gets a few new white hairs throughout his body every year, but at 16 is still primarily bay, you have to look close to see any of his graying.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Tessa are you certain he's greying and doesn't just have white hairs?

The bay horse pictured before is a rare occurance and honestly if a bay horse hadn't been tested and proven grey at that age I wouildn't believe it. There is usually at least some obvious greying.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Could just have gray hairs, I don't believe he has been tested. He does get more each year, but they are still minimal. I'm no color guru.


----------



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

The horse in my avitar IS a varnish roan-  
I have had him for several years and love him to bits. 
My girl, who I just got Sept is the dappled gray...if I can figure out how to put a pic of her up I will!




Yogiwick said:


> You think a vet would know better!!
> 
> Especially so many are white at a young age! lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

TessaMay said:


> This guy has a gray father. He gets a few new white hairs throughout his body every year, but at 16 is still primarily bay, you have to look close to see any of his graying.
> View attachment 542874


My guess is that he's just getting a few gray hairs in there. My horse (a wild bay with no gray parents) is 13 and has had a number of gray hairs for several years now. The only place that you really notice it is that the edges of his facial markings aren't so crisp now and you'll see some random white hairs tossed in his fur. A few more show up every year... I'm guessing your horse is the same way.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

cebee said:


> The horse in my avitar IS a varnish roan-
> I have had him for several years and love him to bits.
> My girl, who I just got Sept is the dappled gray...if I can figure out how to put a pic of her up I will!


Oh ok, sounds like he was being lumped in with the grey's so wanted to specify


----------

